# New Permanent Resident



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

Now that I have my Permanent Resident card my question is what do I do at the airport when flying back to the US? Do I just show my Resident Card and US passport and no longer need the FMM that I always had to turn in when flying?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wkramer said:


> Now that I have my Permanent Resident card my question is what do I do at the airport when flying back to the US? Do I just show my Resident Card and US passport and no longer need the FMM that I always had to turn in when flying?


When you fly back to the US, at the airport you check in at the INM desk and show them your RP card and your passport. Everyone, regardless of immigration status, going into and out of Mexico has to to fill out an FMM.


----------



## wkramer (Feb 18, 2014)

So I'll be filling out the FMM on this side of the border when leaving rather than when I arrive?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

wkramer said:


> So I'll be filling out the FMM on this side of the border when leaving rather than when I arrive?


Yes, that's how it goes.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be certain not to fill it out as a _tourist_; write RESIDENTE PERMANENTE at the top and bottom. If you were to fill it out as a tourist, you might cancel your visa and have to start, and pay, all over again.


----------



## GCW (Mar 19, 2014)

Be sure to take a blank form from the flight attendant on the plane back to Mexico. That way you have a spare to fill out before you get to the airport next time. Don't know about your local airport, but Cancun lets RPs go through the local's line coming in and saves me the long lines at IMM.


----------



## sara99 (Aug 14, 2014)

One other question. You have the residente permanente (Permanent Resident card). Must you inform the Migration Office in your Mexican city that you fly back to USA for holiday or privat visit? 

Or must you write an application to leave mexico for holiday or privat visit? I ask why after the reform they had a form in the internet to do this. But today I can not find this form.

Can you take along the Permanent Resident Card in the USA or they take away the card that you must pick up the card in your Migration Office when you are back?


----------



## GCW (Mar 19, 2014)

*RPs*

No, once you have your RP you don't have to go to IMM unless you move or maybe take a job..which is another hassle... You do everything at the airport. Go to the IMM desk and show your card and they will give you a form to fill out. Technically this is a travel visa which all locals fill out. Are you feeling special now? They take half the form when you leave...small part... and you finish filling out the large side with your return flight home information. Like I said before, take one on the plane too coming back and you have a spare to fill out at home and save time at the airport next trip.... suerte Amiga.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

One more thing – you have to be proactive and look for the IMN booth at the airport to get your form on the way out of Mexico. The airline personnel at the check-in desk might or might not remind you, but keep it in mind anyway so you don’t forget.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> One more thing – you have to be proactive and look for the IMN booth at the airport to get your form on the way out of Mexico. The airline personnel at the check-in desk might or might not remind you, but keep it in mind anyway so you don’t forget.


Good point, maesonna. They're not always in an obvious place in the airport.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Be certain not to fill it out as a _tourist_; write RESIDENTE PERMANENTE at the top and bottom. If you were to fill it out as a tourist, you might cancel your visa and have to start, and pay, all over again.


Actually, they're not that picky. They scan your RP card and stamp the FMM. They keep the FMM. Plus, they never stamped my passport. 

Does anyone know someone who had to start all over because they didn't write RESIDENTE PERMANENTE at the top and bottom of the FMM. I haven't.


----------



## sara99 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think this is it - “they scan the RP card” at the airport. with this scan every Migration Office in MX has the travel process. no more forms for it.

To start new the RP application if you do not note PR on the FMM - maybe is no more a risk today - they have the scan. But better write all correctly.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sara99 said:


> I think this is it - “they scan the RP card” at the airport. with this scan every Migration Office in MX has the travel process. no more forms for it.
> 
> To start new the RP application if you do not note PR on the FMM - maybe is no more a risk today - they have the scan. But better write all correctly.


I always fill in the box with the type of visa and the number. Then the INM officer writes at the top of the card Residencial Permanente. I also go through the "Mexican citizen" line at the airport. Once I went through the "foreigner", which was very long and they told me to use the shorter citizen line. Since then I have always used the citizen line and it works fine.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True. There is a new FMM and I understand that it has a place to indicate your visa status. Also new is the scanning of the visa card. The risk should now be significantly lower than before the new forms.


----------



## boating2go (Dec 13, 2012)

May I obtain a PR, if we decide to stay, as a live aboard on a boat?

Byron, aboard Demani


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Is the boat Mexican? It may make a difference, as with vehicles. Residente Permanente status prohibits having a temporarily imported vehicle, or even driving one in Mexico. Logically, it seems that the same might apply to boats. Check with INM and Aduana to be sure.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Is the boat Mexican? It may make a difference, as with vehicles. Residente Permanente status prohibits having a temporarily imported vehicle, or even driving one in Mexico. Logically, it seems that the same might apply to boats. Check with INM and Aduana to be sure.


To get an RP or even a RT, you need a Mexican address. Would a boat qualify as a legitimate address?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> To get an RP or even a RT, you need a Mexican address. Would a boat qualify as a legitimate address?


Maybe with the address of the marina and the slip number. Sorta like an apartment.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Or like a motorhome in an RV park. They may ask for the owner's IFE card and/or a rental agreement, as is sometimes the case with people renting houses or apartments. And if you change address (i.e., move the boat), it probably has to be reported to immigration authorities within a certain timeframe.


----------

